# Sitzbank fürs Boot? Woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen?



## Pankehecht (12. Dezember 2006)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde.

Ich habe keine passendere Rubrik für meine aktuelle Frage gefunden, daher stelle ich Sie der Gemeinde der Bootsangler.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Sitzbank für mein Boot. Zu dem Boot gehören zwei schöne Back to Back Sitze. Diese sind aber gerade auf der Ostsee irgendwie untauglich und platzraubend. Ich suche also eine durchgehende Bank, auf der zwei Erwachsene bequem sitzen können. Rückenlehne kann, muss aber nicht. Und wenn man unter der Bank noch Stauraum hätte wäre das der Knaller. 
Alles Suchen über Google und Co. verlief ohne Erfolg oder ich wurde in Preisklassen fündig, welche den Wert meines Bootes übersteigen. Ebay hat auch nichts gebracht.
Vielleicht hat ja einer von Euch da eine heiße Quelle und kann mich mit nützlichen Tipps versorgen?!?!

Danke auf jeden Fall für Eure Hilfe. Dieses Forum zeigt mir immer wieder, dass es sich lohnt in einer Gemeinschaft zusammen zu tun. Petri Euch allen!

#h


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Sitzbank fürs Boot? Woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen?*

Nimm doch ne Thermobox mit Sitzauflage...


----------



## MefoProf (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Sitzbank fürs Boot? Woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen?*

Hab das gleiche Problem. Ich glaube die beste und vor allem günstigste Lösung heisst selber bauen.


----------



## HD4ever (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Sitzbank fürs Boot? Woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen?*

genau .... zum nächsten Bauhaus und sich das wasserfeste verleimte Holz passend zuschneiden ...
dann darauf 2 Sitze und je nach Bedarf kann man sich damit auch ne richtige Kiste bauen mit Ablageflächen ....
ich hab meine durchgehende GFK Sitzbank rausgenommen und statt dessen 2 kürzere aus dem Holz eingebaut das man durchgehen kann statt immer über die Sitzbank rüber zu steigen ....


----------



## Pankehecht (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Sitzbank fürs Boot? Woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen?*

Damit habt ihr natürlich Recht. Die Idee hatte ich auch schon. Aber irgendwie gefällt mir so eine Kiste aus Siebdruckplatte nicht. Ein bisschen schicker darf es dann schon sein.
Es muss doch Firmen geben, die solche Bänke herstellen.
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand eine Idee!

Danke erstmal für die bisherigen Tipps! #h


----------



## wallek (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Sitzbank fürs Boot? Woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen?*

Hallo,

warum überziehst du die Sitzbank nicht einfach mit GFK?

Sieht schön aus und ist zu dem noch wasserdicht!


----------



## MefoProf (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Sitzbank fürs Boot? Woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen?*

man kann das ganze doch einfach für die Optik verkleiden und mit ner schönen Holzlasur wie zB Mahaghoni verschönern. Sieht nicht so schlecht aus.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Sitzbank fürs Boot? Woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen?*

Schau mal auf meine Homepage.
Bei den Fotos siehst Du auch die Sitzbänke von meinem Boot.
Einfach Holz mit Kunstleder überzogen. Unter der Sitzfläche natürlich mit Schaumstoff.


----------



## Pankehecht (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Sitzbank fürs Boot? Woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen?*

Die Bank auf den Bildern sieht wirklich gut aus.
Ihr seid dabei mich zu überzeugen!!!!|wavey:


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Sitzbank fürs Boot? Woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen?*

@Wallek und Mefoprof :

Iss aber richtig schwer, GFK auf `ne Siebdruckplatte zu bekommen .... und `ne Lasur dürfte so ziemlich unmöglich sein.

Ansonsten halte ich den Vorschlag mitte Kunstleder für den Besten.

Sinnvoller wären jedoch (grad zum angeln) ein Paar ordentlich Drehstühle



Uli


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Sitzbank fürs Boot? Woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen?*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Iss aber richtig schwer, GFK auf `ne Siebdruckplatte zu bekommen ....


Wieso?
Ich bin gerade dabei mir zusätzlich noch eine Nußschale fertig zu machen. Dort habe ich auch einige Teile mit Siebdruckplatten verlängert. Rauhe Seite nach oben, anschleifen, Poylesterharz drauf, schleifen, Farbe drauf und gut ist.


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Sitzbank fürs Boot? Woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen?*

Gude,

kann Dir so einen J 14 "Universal Storage Seat" besorgen - müsste so um die 120-150€ liegen. Kannst mir bei Bedarf ja ne PN schicken. #h

http://carolinaskiff.com/boatbuilder/index2.htm


----------



## Pankehecht (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Sitzbank fürs Boot? Woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen?*

Die hier habe ich bestellt

MfG


----------

